# Ran into a colby bloodline abpt today



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Today on my walk and lady drove up in her car with her pitbull and asked me if mine was a rednose..I said yes but rednose is just like me having brown hair and you having black..she didnt really know much about the breed but told me her dog was a colby..so i said awesome thats an old bloodline..She also told me that she was looking for a blue pitbull but the one she was looking at was around 8000 dollars...I told her thats 2 much, but I wasn't really sure what to tell her, so I told her to join the forum so we'll see.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lmao who pays 8,000 for a dog.. wow. Hope she joins.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

1st...the value of a dog is in the eye of the person purchasing it...not to be said by a 3rd party..

2nd...Colby is such a well known bloodline it is much like Razors Edge...and what I mean by that is when people want to sound legit they spit out a well known name...I always hear people say the dog is Colby or Gator...but yet they have no papers...it's something a BYB probably used to lure them into a purchase...much like the way tons of people with unregistered blues say "it's razors edge"...ya see what i'm saying...(NOTE I AM NOT SAYING COLBY IS LIKE RAZORS EDGE IN ANY OTHER WAY)

3rd...Great job in referring her to the site...hopefully she'll come check it out!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> 1st...the value of a dog is in the eye of the person purchasing it...not to be said by a 3rd party..
> 
> 2nd...Colby is such a well known bloodline it is much like Razors Edge...and what I mean by that is when people want to sound legit they spit out a well known name...I always hear people say the dog is Colby or Gator...but yet they have no papers...it's something a BYB probably used to lure them into a purchase...much like the way tons of people with unregistered blues say "it's razors edge"...ya see what i'm saying...(NOTE I AM NOT SAYING COLBY IS LIKE RAZORS EDGE IN ANY OTHER WAY)
> 
> 3rd...Great job in referring her to the site...hopefully she'll come check it out!!!


I think it is our job to educate the 3rd party about what a decent price for a dog should be. Breeders falsely advertise pointless facts about their dogs and brainwash naive buyers into spending thousands of dollars for a walking vet bill. If they were all about the breed and not the money they wouldn't be charging such ridiculous ammounts of money for dogs with not type of health testing, temperament testing or titles. Sadly enough the think head size or weight is deserving of breeding a dog, I have rarely ever seen a dog with at least a CGC or a TT, let alone being able to walk correctly on a leash. The sad thing is some of the buyers that spend 5k on a dog then try to flip their dog into a breeding machine to make more money and pump more homeless pitdogs to the shelters.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah my friend told me Helena's mom was a "Coby" pit too... because she had black spots on her belly... hahaha I still can't convince her that it's CoLBY not COBY.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

hope she joins


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Chinadog said:


> lmao who pays 8,000 for a dog.. wow. Hope she joins.


He better poop out GOLDEN turds for that price!!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> 1st...the value of a dog is in the eye of the person purchasing it...not to be said by a 3rd party..
> 
> 2nd...Colby is such a well known bloodline it is much like Razors Edge...and what I mean by that is when people want to sound legit they spit out a well known name...I always hear people say the dog is Colby or Gator...but yet they have no papers...it's something a BYB probably used to lure them into a purchase...much like the way tons of people with unregistered blues say "it's razors edge"...ya see what i'm saying...(NOTE I AM NOT SAYING COLBY IS LIKE RAZORS EDGE IN ANY OTHER WAY)
> 
> 3rd...Great job in referring her to the site...hopefully she'll come check it out!!!


If you didnt know squat about what your buying (which obviosly shes lacking some knowledge because even the top breeders IM SURE would not pay 8grand for a dog) wouldnt YOU want somebody to say something or tell you to go for it? I dont care if the dog was made out of gold 8,000 is WAY to much for an average pit bull.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

MetalGirl30 said:


> He better poop out GOLDEN turds for that price!!!!


lmao I didnt read all the responses so yeah I agree its skin better flake off gold pieces and the poop should be diamonds! Then ill HAPPILY pay 8 grand for a dog lmao


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah you might say the value of the the dog in question is in the eye of the one looking for it, but you always get more money out of the noobs! I can understand 5 (not really i just hear 5k alot :hammer but 8k that dog better cook breakfast!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL...I never said the dog was worth 8,000 I simply said it's not for someone else to speak on...are you the one buying the dog? Are you the one selling the dog? Does it affect you in any which way?? LOL...your witty comments really did make me smile though...thanks for that...do any of you know any details on the situation other than the fact that the op states he spoke with a lady for a few minutes...how do we know the dog is not off gr ch bloodlines...who has been health tested etc...how do we know what she was talking about...just because you would choose to never pay that price for a dog doesn't make it wrong...ya know...me personally...I don't think alot of things are worth the price people pay...but thats not my call...anyone wanna continue this chat feel free to pm me or we can make a whole fun new thread in vip...lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> LOL...I never said the dog was worth 8,000 I simply said it's not for someone else to speak on...are you the one buying the dog? Are you the one selling the dog? Does it affect you in any which way?? LOL...your witty comments really did make me smile though...thanks for that...do any of you know any details on the situation other than the fact that the op states he spoke with a lady for a few minutes...how do we know the dog is not off gr ch bloodlines...who has been health tested etc...how do we know what she was talking about...just because you would choose to never pay that price for a dog doesn't make it wrong...ya know...me personally...I don't think alot of things are worth the price people pay...but thats not my call...anyone wanna continue this chat feel free to pm me or we can make a whole fun new thread in vip...lol


I feel ya. I know you were not addressing me, i feel like there are certain things that are priced according to demand, according to necessity, and according to certain peoples priorities. Now a lot of things, you do get what you pay for, but if you're talking about 2k for a gr ch i can understand, however someone can say so but until i see it in action i am doubtful. I am just skeptical about the things that people say, thats all. I don't think it has to go to VIP at all, in fact i don't see any hosility in the thread. I think its silly to be announcing how much youre paying for a dog, or how much a breeder wants for a dog, so a lot of people that blurt things out like that are showboating anyway, and then the item up for grabs turns out to not live up to its description.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Czar said:


> Today on my walk and lady drove up in her car with her pitbull and asked me if mine was a rednose..I said yes but rednose is just like me having brown hair and you having black..she didnt really know much about the breed but told me her dog was a colby..so i said awesome thats an old bloodline..She also told me that she was looking for a blue pitbull but the one she was looking at was around 8000 dollars...I told her thats 2 much, but I wasn't really sure what to tell her, so I told her to join the forum so we'll see.


I know the price probably made you wonder, and it made for a good discussion on its own, but you did the right thing referring this person here. Sometimes one individual to another can make a difference, often tho, it takes a whole handful of people to help guide the misinformed (not saying that she's getting ripped off...but colby lines are rare these days)


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I feel ya. I know you were not addressing me, i feel like there are certain things that are priced according to demand, according to necessity, and according to certain peoples priorities. Now a lot of things, you do get what you pay for, but if you're talking about 2k for a gr ch i can understand, however someone can say so but until i see it in action i am doubtful. I am just skeptical about the things that people say, thats all. I don't think it has to go to VIP at all, in fact i don't see any hosility in the thread. I think its silly to be announcing how much youre paying for a dog, or how much a breeder wants for a dog, so a lot of people that blurt things out like that are showboating anyway, and then the item up for grabs turns out to not live up to its description.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

You're right...I agree about the cost thing 5k and up is too much for me...you know we've all had these conversations in old threads about the value of certain breeds...I guess it kinda just hit a nerve with me lol...heck if the lady had to ask David if that 'was a rednose'...lol...she was prolly just spouting out some number to make her look like a big shot...because even in the bully world I don't see 8k dogs...lol...I may have jumped the gun on this one...I been on here reading for like 4 hours straight and I may be getting delusional...ohhhh welll...no harm done


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
> 
> You're right...I agree about the cost thing 5k and up is too much for me...you know we've all had these conversations in old threads about the value of certain breeds...I guess it kinda just hit a nerve with me lol...heck if the lady had to ask David if that 'was a rednose'...lol...she was prolly just spouting out some number to make her look like a big shot...because even in the bully world I don't see 8k dogs...lol...I may have jumped the gun on this one...I been on here reading for like 4 hours straight and I may be getting delusional...ohhhh welll...no harm done


man i know how that goes... If i spend a whole lot of time doing one particular thing, my eyes play tricks on me, or i interpret things like i want to hahaha

I would have just looked at the lady and said "Awesome." LOL If she could tell i was being sarcastic, well thats not my problem lol


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

5k wholie tellitos batman! thats so expencive, my limit would be 1k haha but i guess thats the max price here in NZ


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I swear, everyone who has a black nosed dog thinks that they have a "Coby"(Colby). Why would they even think that. Oh and a black nose is an AMERICAN but rednoses are something else and blues are European, Pffffffffffttttttt..... Who comes up with this garbage?!?!?!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> LOL...I never said the dog was worth 8,000 I simply said it's not for someone else to speak on...are you the one buying the dog? Are you the one selling the dog? Does it affect you in any which way?? LOL...your witty comments really did make me smile though...thanks for that...do any of you know any details on the situation other than the fact that the op states he spoke with a lady for a few minutes...how do we know the dog is not off gr ch bloodlines...who has been health tested etc...how do we know what she was talking about...just because you would choose to never pay that price for a dog doesn't make it wrong...ya know...me personally...I don't think alot of things are worth the price people pay...but thats not my call...anyone wanna continue this chat feel free to pm me or we can make a whole fun new thread in vip...lol


Ya know... I really wasnt trying to be "witty".. I was stating an opinion if you have a problem with that then dont read my comments simple as that. Last time I checked this was an open forum so why follow you to "VIP" or "pms"??? Im gonna state what I think and as long as it doesnt insult anybody..which it didnt then why is it such a big deal? Your the only one making something of it.. Move on from it if it bothers you so much.. im gonna say it again WHO would pay that much for a DOG! lol hope this brings smiles too


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

send that person to me i need a couple acres lol


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Oh sweet i might start calling my girl colby blood hehe


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I hate seeing people ripped off! I hope she doesnt go for it! I dont care what bloodline that dog is.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

if she pays that for a dog,then she's got bigger problems then getting ripped off


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

no she was gonna pay 8000 for a blue pitbull not for a coby..she had the coby in the car with her..didn't look like a good looking pitbull 2 much..over bite...small.skinny


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

Chinadog said:


> lmao who pays 8,000 for a dog.. wow. Hope she joins.


overpriced american bullies can go for that much ... muggleston pit farm has pups around or close to that price, but breeding a colby with that would be VERY disapointing


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

yes it would be


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

> He better poop out GOLDEN turds for that price!!!!
> __________________
> HAHAHA... thts priceless!!!
> Just curious... wht is the most tht a ADBA Dog is worth? I've heard too many diff. tells, I wanna knw frm the pro's on this! Because alot of ppl are getting tricked by byb's..
> ...


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Toms kennels dogs go for 900 I believe and I would pay that price for his dogs but nothing over a grand and it better have d*mn good peds.


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

who's tom's kennel's?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i believe she is talking about tom ************* if you want to know more about him google it you will find alot.
heck you could probly use the search here and find some good info
google might send you here lol


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

oh ok.. thanx again bro


----------

